# Inkjet Vs. Sublimation



## CraSYDiamond (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm still fairly new to the business and I'm trying to gather as much information as I can to pass along to my customers so they can make an informed decision on the products they're choosing. i was wondering, does anyone have any pics that show the difference in quality between sublimation and inkjet transfers? I'd really appreciate it, especially if it shows comparisons after several washes with fading and whatnot. Please let me know, or if there is a thread I haven't found that may already have something like this. 
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Dye sublimation is a process that most sportswear printed with - it permanently DYES the design into the fabric. It doesn't have any feel to it and doesn't fade, crack, peel off or deteriorate in any way with any amount of washing.

Ink jet transfer is a "surface print". 

Apart from that, main difference - dye sublimation doesn't work on cotton or any other natural fabrics, only on synthetics. Saying that, there are garments on the market that look and feel very similar to cotton, but made of ring-spun performance polyester.

Dye sublimation can be used on poly/cotton blends, but the higher % of cotton is in the blend - the more faded and washed out look you will get: sublimation inks will only bond with polyester part of the blend.

Dye sublimation doesn't work on black or any dark fabrics as you can't dye darks into any lighter colour.

Here are some threads camparing different printing methods:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html


----------

